# 17" 66 GTO Rally Wheels



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello,

I'm new to the site and actually inquiring for a friend of mine. 

He's looking for 17" Rally 1 wheels for his 66 GTO. Does anyone make one?

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

no 17" versions from the aftermarket of the Rally I. your friend could buy some of the 17" Chebby ralley wheels and run the Pontiac center pieces... many wouldn't notice, just a thought. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome and the info. I'll let him know and see what he wants to do. I'll post pics afterwards. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Okay, second question. I got the the 17" wheels but now I don't know what size tires I can run on them. Stock 66 Gto. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

*Rally 2*

They have the Rally 2 wheels in 17 and 18. I got 245 17 and 275 17 on my 69 gto


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

*17&quot; 66 GTO Rally Wheels*

Thanks !

As soon as it's set up I will post some pics.


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Couple of pics. 



















Engine shot











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, not too shabby. Engine looks great. What brand belts are you running? Others have asked what brand/style of belt to use as some are better than others. I ran the "regular" smooth finish factory style belts and flipped/threw them all the time on high RPM blasts until I went with the cogged style belts you are using in the photo. Never threw a belt again. Can't remember the brand name, but I believe I got them from my local NAPA auto store.


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

PontiacJim said:


> OK, not too shabby. Engine looks great. What brand belts are you running? Others have asked what brand/style of belt to use as some are better than others. I ran the "regular" smooth finish factory style belts and flipped/threw them all the time on high RPM blasts until I went with the cogged style belts you are using in the photo. Never threw a belt again. Can't remember the brand name, but I believe I got them from my local NAPA auto store.



Sorry Jim, I'm working on the belt info for you. This is a buddy of mine car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> OK, not too shabby. Engine looks great. What brand belts are you running? Others have asked what brand/style of belt to use as some are better than others. I ran the "regular" smooth finish factory style belts and flipped/threw them all the time on high RPM blasts until I went with the cogged style belts you are using in the photo. Never threw a belt again. Can't remember the brand name, but I believe I got them from my local NAPA auto store.


I had the same problem and even bought a new set of regular belts, same thing.
I finally gave up and bought a set of DayCo cogged belts, so far so good.
I was trying to keep the original look but they just wouldn't stay on and would fly off when downshifting.


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

Couple more pics. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smboonejr (May 3, 2016)

Wow those wheels do NOT look bad, very nice atriot:


----------



## 66Pontrag (Aug 15, 2016)

*maximum wheel size*

I see the 17" rally wheels on the front, what is the width and backspace?

Thank you!


----------



## ddx77 (Feb 3, 2016)

As I mentioned it's a buddy's car. I'll have to get back to you on the back space and tire size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerr (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm new to this forum so please excuse me if I'm doing something wrong. I am in the process of doing a frame-up resto on a 1966 Pontiac GTO.

It's time for me to start thinking about new tires and wheels.

My intent is to use a larger wheel with a decent height on the sidewall. NO dubs and shortwalls! I want to go larger than a 14 or 15", preferably in the 18" range on the front and 18" or 20" wheel on the rears. I've converted over to a disc brake on the front and stayed with the drum on the rears.

Sticking with original wheel wells.

Is there anyone that has used a larger tire/wheel combo and if so, what problems did you have?

Any help with the offset dimensions, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## noreastfish (Sep 11, 2016)

What size tires di you end up using? I want to use the same rims on my car also. They look great!


----------

